# Dead bugs in rear window brake light



## Luvmycar (Nov 2, 2009)

Any body know how to get them out?


----------



## Redboots (Sep 30, 2009)

Use an airline & blow them out.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

:agree

or you can remove the light. Open the trunk and you can see where the clips are to remove it, its just two or three of them that you pinch and push up on.


----------

